# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Afganistan'da ABD'nin asıl misyonu nedir ?

## ceydaaa

ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton, İngiliz The Daily Telegraph gazetesinde yayımlanan Tüm ülkeler Afganistan Misyonunda Rol Oynamalı başlıklı makalesinde Türkiyeden savaşacak asker beklentisinde olduklarını belirterek, Bölgedeki ülkeler için tehlike oldukça büyük. Her türlü inançtan siviller katledildi; ancak en büyük bedeli Müslümanlar ödedi. Türkiye, Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri ve nüfusu çoğu Müslüman olan diğer ülkelerden askerler, Afganistanda aşırılıkla mücadele ediyor ve onların katkısı bizim misyonuz için hayatidir dedi.

----------

